# 2 year old American Shetland stud colt



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

He appears to be fairly significantly over at the knees and possibly tied in. Long back, though that is typical of his type, and his neck is tied in high as well. That, also, is fairly typical of the breed, though I don't particularly like it myself.

What bothers me though, is how long and angled his front pasterns are. How is the condition of his hooves? It make be something (angle anyways) that can be somewhat corrected.

He's young and may grow out of some of his faults. What are you wanting to do with him? Gelding would be a good idea IMO, so that he doesn't get that cresty look of a stallion, and to make him easier to work with.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I agree with Endiku. He does appear over at the knee. His pasterns seem overly long and very sloping/weak. In the left front in one pic, appears to be club-footed. His rear seems nice with good angulation and I don't mind his neck set. He does seem to be a bit unthrifty. 

Did you just get him? What are your plans for him? At this stage, he doesn't really appear to be breeding quality. Maybe I'd change my mind a bit, if I could see him groomed and set up on solid ground. And someone needs to drag those corrals.

Lizzie


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

He is going to be gelded soon and then I plan on seeing what kind of lead line/kids pony he will be.

We got him in October and haven't done much formal training, other than just getting him used to people. His real training is beginning now, and continuing after gelding.

The corral was actually drug this afternoon. It was in pretty rough shape after the winter. We also just measured the big pasture and will be putting up pony safe fencing so they can be turned out with the big boys. 

We get a farrier in every 6-8 weeks, but I honestly am not sure how good she is. My choices are quite limited, unfortunately. I will get more pics of his hooves and try to get a new farrier if this one isn't doing a good job.

Thank you for the replies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Have you wormed him recently? He might be a bit wormy too. 

Lizzie


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

The lighter pony looks more wormy to me, but I agree. It might be worthwhile to get a fecal done on him.

Of course, if your hay isn't top quality (ours isn't) he could have a hay belly too. My mini mare tends to get a bit of one every winter and looks wormy, but her fecal comes back clean. I dose her with Probiotics for that reason, and offer a supplement or a bit of grain, and it seems to help.

I love his mane and forelock by the way. It gives him that 'cool kid' look, though it looks like it might make it difficult for him to see! LOL


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi, I'm not a "conformation" person so can't offer any opinions there. I was just wondering how tall he is? When I think of Shetlands I think short and chunky.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

He's an American Shetland, oobiedoo. The Shetland type that you are thinking of is the old English bred Shetlands, which are as you described. Short, chubby, stocky, and definitively pony like. American Shetlands are taller and, if I remember right, have hackney and Arabian blood somewhere in the mix? FeatheredFeet could probably tell you more, as I only know basics.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I planned on worming them today but Warrior (the darker, older pony) was having none of it, so I decided to wait until the vet comes in two weeks. I'll ask the vet about getting a fecal done to target specific parasites. 

The lighter pony is a yearling. Is it normal for young stock to take longer to shed out? He has a very thick coat, still. The others are mostly shed out but not him. 

The hay is actually fairly good quality: nice grass squares.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

oobiedoo said:


> Hi, I'm not a "conformation" person so can't offer any opinions there. I was just wondering how tall he is? When I think of Shetlands I think short and chunky.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I haven't measured him lately but would guess he's around 38-40" or so. But yes, he's an American Shetland, classic type.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

He's now a gelding. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

